# Major fire tackled on cargo ship in Lochaber



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

From the BBC news site


> Firefighters are tackling a major fire on a cargo ship on the west coast of Scotland.
> 
> The 100,000 tonne bulk carrier Yeoman Bontrup had been loading material at the Glensanda quarry on the Morven peninsula in Lochaber.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Not the easiest of fires to deal with because there is no real road access to the site. From what I've been told, the explosions could be heard in nearby Port Appin.


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

I will have to speak to the wifes uncle he works at Glensanda,has to get a boat there and back


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Would like to see some pics of this lads, a wee bit out of my way
Jim


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a link to some pic's from a local web site
http://kilchoan.blogspot.com/2010/07/yeoman-bontrup-ablaze.html


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Brilliant link *Compass Rose* - thanks for posting. (Applause)
I must admit, the fire looks a lot more serious than I had envisaged. (Sad)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Photographs of *Yeoman Bontrup* before the fire can be found *here*, *here* and *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

The whole conveyor is on fire. Looks like a CTL


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Two more pictures - http://kilchoan.blogspot.com/2010/07/yeoman-bontrup-more-photos.html


----------



## Jim Mclaughlin (Oct 9, 2008)

Compass Rose said:


> Here is a link to some pic's from a local web site
> http://kilchoan.blogspot.com/2010/07/yeoman-bontrup-ablaze.html


Cheers compass,
Jim


----------



## Hillview (Jun 16, 2006)

*Similar Ship Fire*

M/v Sophie Oldendorf had similar belt fire in Tampa.
See cargolaw for further details.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Two belt fires*

Yes, quite a coincidence happening within a day or so of each other. The fire on Oldendorf seems to have been contained to the conveyor assembly, whereas on Yeoman Bontrup it spread the length of the ship including the accommodation. Much less shoreside fire-fighting equipment available in Lochaber, of course.


Hillview said:


> M/v Sophie Oldendorf had similar belt fire in Tampa.
> See cargolaw for further details.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update 19 July*

I passed YEOMAN BONTRUP twice this week-end (17 & 18 July). She was anchored in about 30 metres, 2.5 miles east of Lismore Lighthouse (off Oban), with a tug lying at either side. Presumably she was moved there to free the Glensanda berth for further loadings. Tug on starboard side was BOULDER and had a towing hawser attached to Y.B.'s bow; smaller vessel on port side had a K on her funnel but I couldn't make out her name (anybody know?).
Y.B. looked very sorry for herself with much of the superstructure blackened, and evidence that fire had emerged from every window opening. Her hull didn't look bad, except for a patch on the starboard quarter where paint seems to have been burnt off.
She seems to have been partly loaded at the time of the fire, i.e. not down to her marks, but lower in the water than if she was light ship. I expect unloading her somewhere will be the first step, before she can be repaired.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Scurdie,
Smaller tug is JP Knights' KEVERNE. They are to tow her to Ijmuiden, but it has been reported that YBs fuel has now got to be removed first.
Cheers,
Willie


----------



## jasmacpm (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MutNdSRedmU

Sorry if already posted elsewhere.

Jimmy.


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

I've just posted a couple of pics in the gallery showing part of the poop deck blown off the top of the steering flat. The explosion was fierce enough to blow the whole deck up and over the top of the funnel. Must have been some bang and lucky no one was in the vicinity.

Regards Roger


----------



## nesloone (Aug 3, 2010)

Indeed a huge fire and heard that all started due to an overheated conveyor belt onboard the vessel, which is the typical problems with these type of self-dischargers.....for shipping it is good, one bulkcarrier less on the seas.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Investigation Report*

There is now a very detailed description of the ship, the sequence of events, and the cause at http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/investigation_reports/2011/yeoman_bontrup.cfm


----------

